# OFA x-ray recommendation/approximate cost



## Kevin Walsh

I want to get my dogs hips and elbows OFA certified before thinking about any breeding.
I was curious if I could get any recommendations for qualified Vets who have experience with OFA x-ray certification.

I am in the Chicago area. I am willing to travel some for a Vet that really knows WTF.

VCA in Burbank, IL quoted me $297 for hips and $540 for hips and elbows.

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Kevin Walsh said:


> I want to get my dogs hips and elbows OFA certified before thinking about any breeding.
> I was curious if I could get any recommendations for qualified Vets who have experience with OFA x-ray certification.
> 
> I am in the Chicago area. I am willing to travel some for a Vet that really knows WTF.
> 
> VCA in Burbank, IL quoted me $297 for hips and $540 for hips and elbows.
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated.


 
I would definately get another quote!! DAMN!! I paid 185.00 hips and elbows and they mailed to OFA and I got my graphs back.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I could use the same advice, I got quotes around town and they ranged from $220-600 - without the OFA fees. 
I wouldn't mind driving to say Denver or somewhere if I could get a better price either.


----------



## Candy Eggert

I would check with other local breeders and/or breeding reproduction specialist vets in your area for recommendations. They would have the best 411 for your area. Most x-rays are digital and sent to OFA via the internet.

Good luck~


----------



## chris haynie

my vet told me 265$ hips and elbows when my pup turns 23 months. that was just on her end, i dont know what OFA charges for submission/evaluation.


----------



## Dana McMahan

Stay away from VCA ... they always have super inflated prices. The xrays out here (S. California) by the best person for OFA cost about $180 to do hips and elbows. All the breedrs I know go to her because she is great with positioning. I wouldn't ever spend more than that. I would talk to local breeders and see who they use.


----------



## Stephanie Perrier

chris haynie said:


> my vet told me 265$ hips and elbows when my pup turns 23 months. that was just on her end, i dont know what OFA charges for submission/evaluation.


If that's not a typo, look for another vet. OFA won't give final results (just a prelim) on a dog until 24 months (as in the dog must be 24 months or older on the day the xray is taken). If your vet doesn't know that, what else do they not know about it?
OFA charges aren't that much, at least not in relation to the xray itself.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I *think* OFA charges like $35 for the submission, I know it's really not much compared to what the vets want just to do an x-ray. 

I was told that I'd have to drop the dog off in the early morning and couldn't pick up until afternoon either, since they knock them completely out.
Same thing the last poster said, the dog has to be 24+ months to the day or OFA only gives you a prelim score, not an official, then you'd have to have them re-done for the official score.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

http://www.offa.org/fees.html

$40 if you do hips/elbows together, $35 for just hips, $35 for just elbows - full list on the link.


----------



## chris haynie

yeah it was a typo...3 being next to 4 and me sucking at typing it happens.

the price seemed reasonable. she said she had done a pretty good amount of xray w/o needing aneshesia but that it all depends on the individual dogs, and the price would not include anesthesia if it was neccesary.


----------



## Candy Eggert

chris haynie said:


> yeah it was a typo...3 being next to 4 and me sucking at typing it happens.
> 
> the price seemed reasonable. she said she had done a pretty good amount of xray w/o needing an but that it all depends on the individual dogs, and the price would not include anesthesia if it was neccesary.


That's a pretty high price if she's not including anesthesia in her quote! I'd have to look at my invoice but Rico's prelims (with sedative), digital copies, electronically submitted were under $200. by one of the BEST repro vets in California. 

I'm not sure if OFA rates xrays differently based on the dog being under or awake but it is noted on the OFA form by the vet.

If you have time, shop around, ask other breeders who they've used and were happy with the vet and the pricing.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

your best bet is to find a club that is holding an OFA health clinic. It just cost me $150 for hips and elbow xrays(and that was with sedation) and $40 to submit. www.offa.org


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Oh, I didn't know they had clinics, dammit, I missed one on the 4th of this month in Denver - there's another one in Grand Junction but that's a long drive from here. Thanks for the info on that though, I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Rochele Smit

Ashley,
My vet is at Broadview Animal Clinic up here in Denver, and they do hips and elbows for $141.50 plus the $45 fee. I also called every vet in the city and that was the best quote I got. 

Kevin,
I would NEVER pay over $200

Back in MI, I used to pay $125 including the OFA fee


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Thanks Rochele, I appreciate it!


----------



## Amanda Caldron

fox lake animal hospital... they do the radiographs for the supplier of lake county k9's. My dogs radiographs hips and elbows tattoo submission etc. was $250 i think... maybe a tad more. The dr. has been doing them for well over 25 years and has been able to read a number of the xrays prior to submission and been accurate when paperwork comes back. give me a call 224-730-3047 or google them dr. rakowski i believe his name is.


----------



## Kevin Walsh

Amanda Caldron said:


> fox lake animal hospital... they do the radiographs for the supplier of lake county k9's. My dogs radiographs hips and elbows tattoo submission etc. was $250 i think... maybe a tad more. The dr. has been doing them for well over 25 years and has been able to read a number of the xrays prior to submission and been accurate when paperwork comes back. give me a call 224-730-3047 or google them dr. rakowski i believe his name is.


Thanks Amanda and everyone else for the insight.
much appreciated.


----------



## chris haynie

thanks candy. i got a friend of mine who lives out in the country and raises goats to call her vet who said she'd do it (aneshesia and all) for 220. I'll keep looking. the first vet i called (not my vet but the vet clinic near my house) wanted 335-375. 

I dont really know any breeders around here to ask except my vet and she breeds great danes. the pup will be guarnateed to pass and if she dont i will be able to get another, and i want to be sure i get her OFAed. Its not particularily urgent as the piup isnt even a fetus yet, but i want to have all this stuff sorted out., but i got plenty of time to find the place i will take her. 

if anyone has good reccomendations for well priced OFAs near Richmond, VA let me know.


----------



## Joby Becker

Fox Lake, ask for Rudawski....the vets prices vary a little at that office, have to wait in the lobby...

I paid 220 for hips back and elbows without OFA...I think the back xray was valued at $50.00 out of that...

Dr Rudawski reads the xrays, but his assistant may take them, It has been years since I got actual OFA through him, but he is a master at reading xrays, and also a master earcropper, used to get ears done for 60 a pup, when others were charging almost 300..I think it is a little over 100 for ears now...

I would bet for OFA it would be definately under 250.00, probably closer to 200...be careful when you go there, they have variable pricing between the different vets and sometimes the girls at the desk don't know the individual doctor's prices...


----------



## Denise Picicci

absolutely the best is Dr Link in Madison, Wisc He is TOP notch when it comes to hips and elbows and no sedation unless really needed. I paid 165.00 for H/E prelim and a CD this past March. 

Here is the info

[email protected]

608-238-6190


Denise


----------



## Joby Becker

Denise Picicci said:


> absolutely the best is Dr Link in Madison, Wisc He is TOP notch when it comes to hips and elbows and no sedation unless really needed. I paid 165.00 for H/E prelim and a CD this past March.
> 
> Here is the info
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/[email protected]
> 
> 608-238-6190
> 
> 
> Denise


I have met Kevin's bitch, I am thinking sedation might be needed LOL....could be wrong though...

was the 165 just for the xrays? or was that including OFA? just curious....
I think my vet would be about the same as yours without submittal...It is worth checking out although I am pretty sure my bitch would need sedation, she fought the process hard enough even when sedated

Kevin lives in Chicago....


----------



## Kevin Walsh

Joby Becker said:


> I have met Kevin's bitch, I am thinking sedation might be needed LOL....could be wrong though...
> 
> was the 165 just for the xrays? or was that including OFA? just curious....
> I think my vet would be about the same as yours without submittal...It is worth checking out although I am pretty sure my bitch would need sedation, she fought the process hard enough even when sedated
> 
> Kevin lives in Chicago....


Fox Lake isn't close, but it's definitely closer than Madison.
I am going to assume she will need sedation if anyone else is going to be within 5-10 feet of her during the procedure. If I am allowed to hold her, sedative may be ok.
I had to get her pastern x-ray'd about a year ago or so, and that wasn't too bad.
we'll see...thx


----------



## Don Turnipseed

$265 for the exrays and that was the quoted price on the phone. THEN when it is done, anothere $100+ for sedation , $50 for the office call and various and sundry other charges reached a tad over 5 bills. They took the quoted $265 to get me out of their waiting room.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don Turnipseed said:


> $265 for the exrays and that was the quoted price on the phone. THEN when it is done, anothere $100+ for sedation , $50 for the office call and various and sundry other charges reached a tad over 5 bills. They took the quoted $265 to get me out of their waiting room.


Don,

Did they at least say they loved you, after screwing you for $500 big ones?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

My bet is he didn't even get the curteousy of a reach around.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don,
> 
> Did they at least say they loved you, after screwing you for $500 big ones?


They got their quoted $265 Thomas. I came back to pick the dog up in the afternoon and they had him there on a leash as they informed me I could have the dog when I paid the bill in full. Seems the louder I got the dicier it was for them to hold the dog so they handed me the leash and got clear of him. Decided they didn't want to keep him after all. This was a 6 1/2 year old dog they exrayed...not a two year old pup. But they do keep sending me dicount coupons if I want any veterinary work. I love a dog that knows you well enough to know when to turn it on. They knew as well as I did they didn't want to try and put him back in the pen.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don Turnipseed said:


> They got their quoted $265 Thomas. I came back to pick the dog up in the afternoon and they had him there on a leash as they informed me I could have the dog when I paid the bill in full. Seems the louder I got the dicier it was for them to hold the dog so they handed me the leash and got clear of him. Decided they didn't want to keep him after all. This was a 6 1/2 year old dog they exrayed...not a two year old pup. But they do keep sending me dicount coupons if I want any veterinary work. I love a dog that knows you well enough to know when to turn it on. They knew as well as I did they didn't want to try and put him back in the pen.


GOOD DOG 
I hope he got an extra treat when he got home?
I hate businesses that give a low ball quote/bid and then try to pad it after you're there. :-(


----------



## Joby Becker

Ashley Campbell said:


> My bet is he didn't even get the curteousy of a reach around.


damn id pay that for those services


----------



## Denise Picicci

Joby Becker said:


> I have met Kevin's bitch, I am thinking sedation might be needed LOL....could be wrong though...
> 
> was the 165 just for the xrays? or was that including OFA? just curious....
> I think my vet would be about the same as yours without submittal...It is worth checking out although I am pretty sure my bitch would need sedation, she fought the process hard enough even when sedated
> 
> Kevin lives in Chicago....


I know he does and I live not too far from Chicago and traveled to Wisc, not a bad drive at all. 1 1/2 hr. The price was not including OFA but if I did it would have been 195. Dr Link and his crew are the best with crazy dogs and do the x-rays very quickly. He has himself and 2 other people position the dog and you are allowed to be in there also. Sedation only if neccesary.

I would never have Rudowski touch any of my dogs, his place is smelly and icky and to have all those dogs cats, sitting around for hours waiting to be seen is just nuts and who knows what a dog can pick up there. He reminds me of a free clinc, but it is not free. Just my opinion and experience.

Denise


----------



## Jenna Lea

Denise Picicci said:


> absolutely the best is Dr Link in Madison, Wisc He is TOP notch when it comes to hips and elbows and no sedation unless really needed. I paid 165.00 for H/E prelim and a CD this past March.
> 
> Here is the info
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 608-238-6190
> 
> 
> Denise


2nd this, I drive up from Iowa to go to Spring Harbor, though I have always had Dr. Sondel not Dr. Link. Have heard great things about Link, but Dr. Sondel has been bang on with my 3 sets of x-rays he's done
.


----------



## Eric Read

I"ll be driving up to see Dr. Link this afternoon


----------



## Joby Becker

I do not have an overly sensitive nose, and do not bring my dogs into the office until we are ready to be seen....

I have gotten 40+ ear croppings there, and 12+ sets of xrays, and several emergency case surgeries...and never had a problem...he is a great vet. very knowledgeable...and a great guy in general....and decent pricing...

That is pretty harsh to say that you would not let him even " touch " your dogs...because you think the place stinks, and don't like waiting...neither of which have anything to do with the veterinary capabilities of the man...

I do like the idea of non-sedation though...I'll check out yer guy too....thanks for the info...


----------



## Eric Read

OK, Dr. Link was great. You can tell he's done a few before  170 for hips and elbows, $40 for OFA submission. In and out and everything was smooth and easy. No sedation


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Eric Read said:


> OK, Dr. Link was great. You can tell he's done a few before  170 for hips and elbows, $40 for OFA submission. In and out and everything was smooth and easy. No sedation


Sounds good! Everywhere I called (I haven't called Rochele's vet yet) here in town insisted on sedation and said I can't be in the room at all...


----------



## Eric Read

I was in the room, it was very quick and very easy. I would go back there for every OFA I do in the future.


----------



## eric squires

I would recommend that you consider penn hip for a more accurate hip rating compared to the subjective OFA hip rating method, penn hip utizes measurements to rate.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

eric squires said:


> I would recommend that you consider penn hip for a more accurate hip rating compared to the subjective OFA hip rating method, penn hip utizes measurements to rate.


It can also be done as a permanent score at 16 weeks, and costs about twice what OFA does. Even the "cheap" vet quote I got in town wanted over $400 for PennHIP, when OFA was $220 or so plus the OFA fee.


----------



## Denise Picicci

Joby Becker said:


> I do not have an overly sensitive nose, and do not bring my dogs into the office until we are ready to be seen....
> 
> I have gotten 40+ ear croppings there, and 12+ sets of xrays, and several emergency case surgeries...and never had a problem...he is a great vet. very knowledgeable...and a great guy in general....and decent pricing...
> 
> That is pretty harsh to say that you would not let him even " touch " your dogs...because you think the place stinks, and don't like waiting...neither of which have anything to do with the veterinary capabilities of the man...
> 
> I do like the idea of non-sedation though...I'll check out yer guy too....thanks for the info...


I have used him as a vet and he almost killed my dog, so my statements comes from experience with him and not just the odor or condition of the place. The price is cheaper but that is because they do not make appt. but let you wait for hours to be seen. If you are happy there great and I hope no ones dog goes through what mine did.


----------



## Joby Becker

sorry to hear that....honestly...I am sure every vets office has similar experiences in one way or another, but it does hit home when it is YOUR dog...In humans, doctors are the 3rd leading cause of death, over 225,000 people a year die from doctors...I am sure vets cause animals deaths just as often...

I have put dogs down, due to POOR xrays that were taken incorrectly...and Rudawski did take the time to shoot about 10 films of one of my dogs to show all the variances, and helped educate me on hip xrays, and I have always put on the lead vest and am able to be in there, holding the dog on the table...

I do have to do an OFA sometime soon, and will check out Dr. Link, if I can slap a muzzle on and 2-3 people can muscle her into position, with me there, I do like the idea of no sedation.....


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I honestly think as long as I can stay/help hold, it wouldn't be an issue not to sedate her. I really hate the idea of vets taking dogs into a back room and not allowing me back there. That's about the time I leave with the dog and say 'screw it'. I had a bad experience with a vet lying to me that they did a draw on a tumor but I couldn't find a single puncture mark (short haired dog and I shaved the fur off to check) and they said it was benign. The dog had to be put down for a fibrosarcoma less than 4 months later when the quarter size lump was bigger than my fist. Total cost? $140 for the fake draw, $200 for the euth. So no, I don't trust any vet to take my dog back and say they did something anymore. Either I stay the whole time, or we leave without it done - minus things like a neuter etc - that I can visually inspect and tell if it was done or not.


----------



## Joby Becker

Ashley Campbell said:


> I honestly think as long as I can stay/help hold, it wouldn't be an issue not to sedate her. I really hate the idea of vets taking dogs into a back room and not allowing me back there. That's about the time I leave with the dog and say 'screw it'. I had a bad experience with a vet lying to me that they did a draw on a tumor but I couldn't find a single puncture mark (short haired dog and I shaved the fur off to check) and they said it was benign. The dog had to be put down for a fibrosarcoma less than 4 months later when the quarter size lump was bigger than my fist. Total cost? $140 for the fake draw, $200 for the euth. So no, I don't trust any vet to take my dog back and say they did something anymore. Either I stay the whole time, or we leave without it done - minus things like a neuter etc - that I can visually inspect and tell if it was done or not.


I bought a very crazy, very dominant, very aggressive male Presa puppy. The dog had ripped its stitches out of the ears and we muzzled him and the lady restitched the dog on the kitchen table before I took him home.(she had worked at a vets for 10+ years)...that pup attacked me on the way home over a pig ear, as I reached over in the dark to pet the cute little bastard...I actually had to pull over to get him off of me...

I can't remember exactly, but I think the dog was about 9 weeks and I had one little stitch I could not get out, so I took the dog to the vet. This dog had bloodied up everyone that took the time to mess with him...I was waiting in the office, dog in the carrier...nice counter lady came to get the dog, I asked if they wanted me to come back there, she said no, I insisted because I knew there was gonna be issues, and did not want them smacking the pup around back there....they did not allow me to go in there.....

a couple minutes went by, and I saw 2 more ladies go into the room...in addition to the 2 that went in before, I heard some puppy screaming, and then saw one lady run out holding her wrist, with blood dripping off of it...I then saw a male go in there, about 3-4 minutes after the dog was taken in, the male vet asked me to come in there....the pup was on the table, growling and no one was even holding him, the girls were scared of him, I was kinda pissed cause I did try to explain that I should be in there, and they refused, now he was loose on a table and could have fallen off...they were insisting that I put a muzzle on, I stepped in grabbed the pup, got him in a headlock, grabbed his muzzle with the other hand and locked him in. They then got the 1 stitch out...
2 people got bit, one pretty badly, for 1 small puppy and 1 stitch to be removed, all because they did not allow me access. In a conversation afterwards, I did tell them, that I tried to warn them, they said they had never seen a puppy like that in their lives, and offered service for me to put the dog to sleep....LOL...turned out to be one of my best dogs I ever owned...


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

eric squires said:


> I would recommend that you consider penn hip for a more accurate hip rating compared to the subjective OFA hip rating method, penn hip utizes measurements to rate.


Penn hip is much more expensive, for starters, second, the dog MUST be under GENERAL anesthesia, and third, they take 3 views, one of which the hips are actually dislocated from the hip sockeet(that is how they get the DI+distraction index, the first view is a before shot). I'm not too keen of them dislocating my dog's hips nor am I keen on general anesthesia.


----------



## Trish Campbell

Denise Picicci said:


> absolutely the best is Dr Link in Madison, Wisc He is TOP notch when it comes to hips and elbows and no sedation unless really needed. I paid 165.00 for H/E prelim and a CD this past March.
> 
> Here is the info
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/[email protected]
> 
> 608-238-6190
> 
> 
> Denise


I agree, have been using him for 10 yrs. You'll be in and out in under 10 minutes....people come from all over to use him.


----------



## leslie cassian

Anyone know a good place to get hip xrays in Ontario?


----------



## Melissa Blazak

Leslie, I got PennHip done on my young standard poodle last September when he was 10 months old. The guy did excellent x-rays, was very personable and let me take digital pictures of all 3 x-rays.

His office handled sending the films and the form into PennHip and the whole thing cost between $300-$350 (can't remember exactly).

I'll be going back in November/December when Rudy turns 2 for his OFA x-rays. Quite a few obedience/agility people go to him.

Dr. Paul Robinson
http://www.grandriverveterinaryhospital.com/

*GRAND RIVER VETERINARY HOSPITAL 
DR. PAUL ROBINSON *228 ARGYLE ST. NORTH


----------

